# Johnny Buckets



## REDGT (Mar 26, 2004)

Want to get one, but also want to make sure it has all the mods on it. Has anyone been able to try it out yet that has the downforce modification/accessory yet?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

There have been several threads on the JB that you may want to read. Willy Nunez has posted extensively about his own modifications and experiences with it.


----------

